# T10



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

electricalwiz said:


> I am doing a job where all the existing lights are T10
> When did T10 come out and for how long
> I never heard of or seen T10 before


Are you refering to the T10 flourscent tubes ? if so then ya I have see it for a while but not super common item.

I think the Dura-Lite was one of the flourscent tube manufacter did make a bunch of T-10's 

but now it kinda little history on them due the energy pact hit it pretty good so T8 is more norm to use. 

it was common in early 90's until little after 2K then kinda fade out. but once a while you will see it.


----------

